# Milan: Rybolovlev o Elliott? Sono ore decisive.



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Sky: tra Ricketts e Commisso avanza Rybolovlev. E' l'asso nella manica di Yonghong Li per cedere il club rossonero prima che Elliott subentri. Vedremo se il soggetto interessato riuscirà a convincere Elliott e se Li resterà con una quota di minoranza.

Secondo Festa, il Milan domani finirà ad Elliott che poi rivenderà il Milan in 2-3 mesi. Ma prima dovrà sistemarlo, a partire dal management. 

*Mediaset conferma le voci e aggiunge che Li, a Londra, sta portando avanti i contatti per cedere il Milan ad un russo. Si tratta di Rybolovlev oppure di Usmanov?

Elliott, in ogni caso, porta avanti i suoi contatti per la cessione del club. I Ricketts sono ancora interessati ma mantengono un profilo basso. Poi c'è il solito Ross. Commisso, invece, al momento è indietro ma non completamente fuori dai giochi.

Elliott sta già lavorando per cambiare il management. Singer pensa a Gandini, Maldini e Albertini.

**Anche Repubblica conferma che è Rybolovlev il soggetto al quale Li vuole vendere il Milan entro domani. Per riuscire nell'impresa, bisogna firmare un preliminare di vendita entro poche ore. Ci sono stati e ci sono contatti tra Jorge Mendes (vicino al russo) ed i dirigenti rossoneri Fassone e Mirabelli.

Elliott può prendere il Milan già domani, in Lussemburgo.*

------------

Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero. È questa sembra l'ipotesi più probabile.

Alciato su Twitter: Mendes prepara il "botto" sul futuro societario del Milan dopo l'operazione Ronaldo alla Juve.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: tra Ricketts e Commisso avanza Rybolovlev. E' l'asso nella manica di Yonghong Li per cedere il club rossonero prima che Elliott subentri. Vedremo se il soggetto interessato riuscirà a convincere Elliott e se Li resterà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Secondo Festa, il Milan domani finirà ad Elliott che poi rivenderà il Milan in 2-3 mesi. Ma prima dovrà sistemarlo, a partire dal management.
> 
> ...



Fassone appoggia Rybolovlev, bene io sto dall'altra parte. Zero dubbi.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fassone appoggia Rybolovlev, bene io sto dall'altra parte. Zero dubbi.



Me too

Ovvio che se lo appoggia gli abbia garantito un posto in società. E con lui, tutta la cricca.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Luglio 2018)

Forza Elliott!


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Luglio 2018)

A me va bene chiunque... basta che ci togliamo il cinese...


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2018)

Basta vedere la direzione di una certa corrente per capire qual è quella giusta da seguire.

Serafini è a favore di Rybolovlev? Quindi la direzione giusta è quella opposta, cioè Elliott e i Ricketts.


----------



## malos (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fassone appoggia Rybolovlev, bene io sto dall'altra parte. Zero dubbi.



Mi accodo ma in che giro squallido siamo finiti? Per quello tra i nomi che circolavano preferivo i Ricketts non saranno sceicchi ma mi sembravano le figure più serie del lotto.


----------



## Gekyn (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: tra Ricketts e Commisso avanza Rybolovlev. E' l'asso nella manica di Yonghong Li per cedere il club rossonero prima che Elliott subentri. Vedremo se il soggetto interessato riuscirà a convincere Elliott e se Li resterà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Secondo Festa, il Milan domani finirà ad Elliott che poi rivenderà il Milan in 2-3 mesi. Ma prima dovrà sistemarlo, a partire dal management.
> 
> ...



A me andrebbe bene sia Elliot che Ruboqualcosa...forse un oligarca russo mi ispirerebbe di più


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

Fassone è dentro fin dal principio, lavora in prima persona a tutte le vicende societarie ed anche per quelle di Li.
Ragazzi si sta per chiudere il cerchio.
Forse abbiamo sbagliato lavanderia.


----------



## markjordan (8 Luglio 2018)

se b ha scelto fassone ed e' dietro ad elliott elliott terra' fassone
il vostro assunto non quadra , togliete b e quadra


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> se b ha scelto fassone ed e' dietro ad elliott elliott terra' fassone
> il vostro assunto non quadra , togliete b e quadra



Infatti B non c'entra mi sa......
Stavolta era fuori per davvero.


----------



## malos (8 Luglio 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> A me va bene chiunque... basta che ci togliamo il cinese...



Si certo con questa scusa l'anno scorso pur di liberarci del duo si facevano i caroselli per questo cinese idiota. E lo dicevo pure l'anno scorso eh.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> se b ha scelto fassone ed e' dietro ad elliott elliott terra' fassone
> il vostro assunto non quadra , togliete b e quadra



None, Fassone ha fatto troppo danni per rimanere, secondo te perché sta cercando disperatamente di trovare un acquirente? per rimanere in sella altrimenti sa che verrà cacciato, com'è giusto che sia. E meno male che erano in grandissimi rapporti con Elliott


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> se b ha scelto fassone ed e' dietro ad elliott elliott terra' fassone
> il vostro assunto non quadra , togliete b e quadra



Silvio è dietro sia a Elliott sia a Li.
È al livello sottostante che c'è "guerra" su come procedere, e in questa guerra vi è Elliott che preferisce gestire il Milan personalmente per rivenderlo successivamente e definitivamente a un nuovo compratore.


----------



## Goro (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: tra Ricketts e Commisso avanza Rybolovlev. E' l'asso nella manica di Yonghong Li per cedere il club rossonero prima che Elliott subentri. Vedremo se il soggetto interessato riuscirà a convincere Elliott e se Li resterà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Secondo Festa, il Milan domani finirà ad Elliott che poi rivenderà il Milan in 2-3 mesi. Ma prima dovrà sistemarlo, a partire dal management.
> 
> ...



Elliott tutta la vita, almeno possiamo ancora sperare


----------



## Gekyn (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> None, Fassone ha fatto troppo danni per rimanere, secondo te perché sta cercando disperatamente di trovare un acquirente? per rimanere in sella altrimenti sa che verrà cacciato, com'è giusto che sia. E meno male che erano in grandissimi rapporti con Elliott



Quali sarebbero i danni di FAssone?


----------



## Raryof (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Me too
> 
> Ovvio che se lo appoggia gli abbia garantito un posto in società. E con lui, tutta la cricca.



Questo Milan così instabile e incerto fa bene a dirigenti così scarsi che hanno capito a cosa devono attaccarsi per rimanenere nel giro.
Fassone ha capito che se gli gira bene ora potrà rimanere al Milan per tantissimi anni, tanto dopo tutto quello che è successo ai tifosi basterà entrare in EL per essere contenti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Luglio 2018)

Alcuni di voi vedono Berlusconi pure sulla cromosfera del Sole.



> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero. È questa sembra l'ipotesi più probabile.
> 
> Alciato su Twitter: Mendes prepara il "botto" sul futuro societario del Milan dopo l'operazione Ronaldo alla Juve.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Alcuni di voi vedono Berlusconi pure sulla cromosfera del Sole.



già, come quelli che vedevano il governo cinese e i colossi dappertutto.


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: tra Ricketts e Commisso avanza Rybolovlev. E' l'asso nella manica di Yonghong Li per cedere il club rossonero prima che Elliott subentri. Vedremo se il soggetto interessato riuscirà a convincere Elliott e se Li resterà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Secondo Festa, il Milan domani finirà ad Elliott che poi rivenderà il Milan in 2-3 mesi. Ma prima dovrà sistemarlo, a partire dal management.
> 
> ...


Se Elliott ha un progetto industriale a medio, lungo termine, sul Milan, Elliott ha gli strumenti giuridici per paralizzare la iniziativa di Li. La sostanza è lì. Ricordiamo tutti le indiscrezioni giornalistiche, nei mesi scorsi, su studi, analisi, simulazioni che Gordon Singer avrebbe effettuato sulla fattibilità di un investimento produttivo diretto del fondo nel Milan. Addirittura si citò una notissima agenzia di sport marketing americana, la Creative Artists Agency (CAA), al cui interno esiste un dipartimento specializzato in headhunting ed executive search, che avrebbe sondato, per conto di Singer jr., alcuni managers cui affidare le redini del club, e sarebbero stati selezionati i profili di Maldini, Gandini, Giuntoli, che effettivamente negli scorsi mesi sono stati fatti oggetto di vicinanza prossima al Milan (nel caso di Giuntoli, lo ricordiamo, con una reazione diretta dello stesso Mirabelli). Dalla condotta che avrà Elliott nelle prossime ore, anche con riferimento alla eventuale proposta di Rybolovlev-Mendes, si capirà la sostanza di questi progetti, affidati al veicolo Elliott, non a caso denominato Project RedBlack, e la determinazione nel perseguirli.


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Luglio 2018)

Pensavo che il primo acquirente che è stato accostato al Milan da quando è in vendita è stato Peter Lim, proprietario del Valencia, altro feudo di Mendes. Ho l'impressione che il portoghese sia da anni che ci vuole pprendere e temo peer ragioni poco nobili....

Rybolovlev sarebbe un buonissimo nome se non fosse in realtà mosso da Mendes che manterrebbe gli amici Fassone e Mirabelli. Il Milan ha bisogno di ripartire da un management serio ed indipendente ed è l'unica cosa che chiedo ad Eliott.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: tra Ricketts e Commisso avanza Rybolovlev. E' l'asso nella manica di Yonghong Li per cedere il club rossonero prima che Elliott subentri. Vedremo se il soggetto interessato riuscirà a convincere Elliott e se Li resterà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Secondo Festa, il Milan domani finirà ad Elliott che poi rivenderà il Milan in 2-3 mesi. Ma prima dovrà sistemarlo, a partire dal management.
> 
> ...





Casnop ha scritto:


> Se Elliott ha un progetto industriale a medio, lungo termine, sul Milan, Elliott ha gli strumenti giuridici per paralizzare la iniziativa di Li. La sostanza è lì. Ricordiamo tutti le indiscrezioni giornalistiche, nei mesi scorsi, su studi, analisi, simulazioni che Gordon Singer avrebbe effettuato sulla fattibilità di un investimento produttivo diretto del fondo nel Milan. Addirittura si citò una notissima agenzia di sport marketing americana, la Creative Artists Agency (CAA), al cui interno esiste un dipartimento specializzato in headhunting ed executive search, che avrebbe sondato, per conto di Singer jr., alcuni managers cui affidare le redini del club, e sarebbero stati selezionati i profili di Maldini, Gandini, Giuntoli, che effettivamente negli scorsi mesi sono stati fatti oggetto di vicinanza prossima al Milan (nel caso di Giuntoli, lo ricordiamo, con una reazione diretta dello stesso Mirabelli). Dalla condotta che avrà Elliott nelle prossime ore, anche con riferimento alla eventuale proposta di Rybolovlev-Mendes, si capirà la sostanza di questi progetti, affidati al veicolo Elliott, non a caso denominato Project RedBlack, e la determinazione nel perseguirlo.





-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Pensavo che il primo acquirente che è stato accostato al Milan da quando è in vendita è stato Peter Lim, proprietario del Valencia, altro feudo di Mendes. Ho l'impressione che il portoghese sia da anni che ci vuole pprendere e temo peer ragioni poco nobili....
> 
> Rybolovlev sarebbe un buonissimo nome se non fosse in realtà mosso da Mendes che manterrebbe gli amici Fassone e Mirabelli. Il Milan ha bisogno di ripartire da un management serio ed indipendente ed è l'unica cosa che chiedo ad Eliott.



 basta, è giunto il momento che il Milan si stacchi da questa gente.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

La lavanderia è finita. Chi ha lavato ora viene a riprendersi i panni suoi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Luglio 2018)

Ho la sensazione che Elliot prendi le redini del Milan per questi 3/4 mesi 
e mi sa che la prima cosa che faranno sarà cacciare il trio (Gattuso incolpevole)
per mettere gente nuova e un allenatore affidabile... 


Io se dovesse capitare spererei in Sarri 

questi non ragionano con il Cuore ma agiscono per fare un affare 
e certamente sarebbe + appetibile ai nuovi compratori avere un Sarri o Conte 
che gestiscono la rosa da inizio anno... mi dispiace x Gattuso 

ma credo che al 70% andrà così


----------



## 7vinte (8 Luglio 2018)

Forza Elliot!!!!!!!!! Poi sceicchi


----------



## Mika (8 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che Elliot prendi le redini del Milan per questi 3/4 mesi
> e mi sa che la prima cosa che faranno sarà cacciare il trio (Gattuso incolpevole)
> per mettere gente nuova e un allenatore affidabile...
> 
> ...



Gattuso non salta per questa stagione. Se tra 7 giorni Elliot si sarà preso il Milan (escussione del pegno) non lo cambia dopo 7 giorni di ritiro. Finirebbe come fece l'Inter con De Boar al primo anno di Suning.


----------



## Butcher (8 Luglio 2018)

Che siano maledetti tutti


----------



## 7vinte (8 Luglio 2018)

Ma domani a che ora ci prende elliot?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Gattuso non salta per questa stagione. Se tra 7 giorni Elliot si sarà preso il Milan (escussione del pegno) non lo cambia dopo 7 giorni di ritiro. Finirebbe come fece l'Inter con De Boar al primo anno di Suning.



Inter sbaglio dal principio nel prendere De Boar 
e hanno aspettato fin troppo prima di cacciarlo eh...
mi pare che duro fino a Settembre


----------



## Mika (8 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Inter sbaglio dal principio nel prendere De Boar
> e hanno aspettato fin troppo prima di cacciarlo eh...



Non si cambia un allenatore dopo sette giorni dall'inizio del ritiro, mai. Cambi AD, DS ma non allenatore. Lui lavora sulla squadra, sulla preparazione della stagione, i giocatori iniziano con un piano di allenamento pre-stagione e dopo 7 giorni cambia allenatore, preparatore atletico, fisioterapista e quindi anche la tabella di marcia.


----------



## gabuz (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fassone appoggia Rybolovlev, bene io sto dall'altra parte. Zero dubbi.



Parole sante


----------



## ignaxio (8 Luglio 2018)

L’unico botto di Mendes che accetterei è di aver precupato tutti e annunciare CR7 al Milan come presidente-giocatore.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> L’unico botto di Mendes che accetterei è di aver precupato tutti e annunciare CR7 al Milan come presidente-giocatore.



E non accadrà mai! Piuttosto chiediti se è normale che Mendes, interessato al Milan, porti il suo più grande giocatore ai gobbi che, senza CR7, sono già anni luce avanti a noi.

Questo fa già capire quale sarà lo scopo di questa gente. Di sicuro, non sarà quello di vincere.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E non accadrà mai! Piuttosto chiediti se è normale che Mendes, interessato al Milan, porti il suo più grande giocatore ai gobbi che, senza CR7, sono già anni luce avanti a noi.
> 
> Questo fa già capire quale sarà lo scopo di questa gente. Di sicuro, non sarà quello di vincere.



. Esatto. E' assurda come cosa. Mendes ha tutto l'interesse in teoria che il Milan diventi competitivo, e poi porta Ronaldo alla juve? si vede allora il grande interesse per il Milan.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

*Mediaset conferma le voci e aggiunge che Li, a Londra, sta portando avanti i contatti per cedere il Milan ad un russo. Si tratta di Rybolovlev oppure di Usmanov?

Elliott, in ogni caso, porta avanti i suoi contatti per la cessione del club. I Ricketts sono ancora interessati ma mantengono un profilo basso. Poi c'è il solito Ross. Commisso, invece, al momento è indietro ma non completamente fuori dai giochi.

Elliott sta già lavorando per cambiare il management. Singer pensa a Gandini, Maldini e Albertini.*


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma le voci e aggiunge che Li, a Londra, sta portando avanti i contatti per cedere il Milan ad un russo. Si tratta di Rybolovlev oppure di Usmanov?
> 
> Elliott, in ogni caso, porta avanti i suoi contatti per la cessione del club. I Ricketts sono ancora interessati ma mantengono un profilo basso. Poi c'è il solito Ross. Commisso, invece, al momento è indietro ma non completamente fuori dai giochi.
> 
> Elliott sta già lavorando per cambiare il management. Singer pensa a Gandini, Maldini e Albertini.*



E qualcuno ha ancora dubbi su chi "tifare"?


----------



## odasensei (8 Luglio 2018)

Si e Ronaldo accetta di venire al Milan e perdere un anno di Champions?! Tralasciando il discorso ingaggio che è anche umiliante per la disparità con la Juve...


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma le voci e aggiunge che Li, a Londra, sta portando avanti i contatti per cedere il Milan ad un russo. Si tratta di Rybolovlev oppure di Usmanov?
> 
> Elliott, in ogni caso, porta avanti i suoi contatti per la cessione del club. I Ricketts sono ancora interessati ma mantengono un profilo basso. Poi c'è il solito Ross. Commisso, invece, al momento è indietro ma non completamente fuori dai giochi.
> 
> Elliott sta già lavorando per cambiare il management. Singer pensa a Gandini, Maldini e Albertini.*


che caos di nomi e di teorie…..non si sa più chi è meglio e chi è peggio….quello è ricco ma tiene fassone...quello cambia management ma è meno potente...quello non è affidabile….quello è legato a mendes...ecc

detto ciò anchio comunque faccio parte del partito "cambiare fassone mirabelli e gattuso"


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma le voci e aggiunge che Li, a Londra, sta portando avanti i contatti per cedere il Milan ad un russo. Si tratta di Rybolovlev oppure di Usmanov?
> 
> Elliott, in ogni caso, porta avanti i suoi contatti per la cessione del club. I Ricketts sono ancora interessati ma mantengono un profilo basso. Poi c'è il solito Ross. Commisso, invece, al momento è indietro ma non completamente fuori dai giochi.
> 
> Elliott sta già lavorando per cambiare il management. Singer pensa a Gandini, Maldini e Albertini.*



Forza Elliott ragazzi. Non scherziamo. Fassone sta facendo di tutto pur di mantenere il posto, sta girando mezzo mondo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma le voci e aggiunge che Li, a Londra, sta portando avanti i contatti per cedere il Milan ad un russo. Si tratta di Rybolovlev oppure di Usmanov?
> 
> Elliott, in ogni caso, porta avanti i suoi contatti per la cessione del club. I Ricketts sono ancora interessati ma mantengono un profilo basso. Poi c'è il solito Ross. Commisso, invece, al momento è indietro ma non completamente fuori dai giochi.
> 
> Elliott sta già lavorando per cambiare il management. Singer pensa a Gandini, Maldini e Albertini.*



Gandini, Maldini e Albertini spettacolo!!! Però al contempo mi piacerebbe Usmanov...speriamo di passare a Elliot e poi essere venduti al russo...


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Si e Ronaldo accetta di venire al Milan e perdere un anno di Champions?! Tralasciando il discorso ingaggio che è anche umiliante per la disparità con la Juve...



infatti, non dovrebbe proprio portarlo in Italia, se il suo interesse è il bene del Milan.


----------



## odasensei (8 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che caos di nomi e di teorie…..non si sa più chi è meglio e chi è peggio….quello è ricco ma tiene fassone...quello cambia management ma è meno potente...quello non è affidabile….quello è legato a mendes...ecc
> 
> detto ciò anchio comunque faccio parte del partito "cambiare fassone mirabelli e gattuso"



Non c'è nessun fondamento su Rybocoso che mantiene Fassone, sono tutte seghe mentali perché è andato anche lui a trattare, cosa normale per un AD che deve esporre la situazione della società


----------



## odasensei (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> infatti, non dovrebbe proprio portarlo in Italia, se il suo interesse è il bene del Milan.



L'interesse di Mendes nella vicenda Ronaldo è Ronaldo, se lui vuole andare alla Juve Mendes non si oppone...e ci mancherebbe lo facesse


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma le voci e aggiunge che Li, a Londra, sta portando avanti i contatti per cedere il Milan ad un russo. Si tratta di Rybolovlev oppure di Usmanov?
> 
> Elliott, in ogni caso, porta avanti i suoi contatti per la cessione del club. I Ricketts sono ancora interessati ma mantengono un profilo basso. Poi c'è il solito Ross. Commisso, invece, al momento è indietro ma non completamente fuori dai giochi.
> 
> Elliott sta già lavorando per cambiare il management. Singer pensa a Gandini, Maldini e Albertini.*



.


----------



## alcyppa (8 Luglio 2018)

Io tifo per chi riesce a portare Maldini in società.

Sarebbe la garanzia più sicura di una situazione più limpida e seria.


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma le voci e aggiunge che Li, a Londra, sta portando avanti i contatti per cedere il Milan ad un russo. Si tratta di Rybolovlev oppure di Usmanov?
> 
> Elliott, in ogni caso, porta avanti i suoi contatti per la cessione del club. I Ricketts sono ancora interessati ma mantengono un profilo basso. Poi c'è il solito Ross. Commisso, invece, al momento è indietro ma non completamente fuori dai giochi.
> 
> Elliott sta già lavorando per cambiare il management. Singer pensa a Gandini, Maldini e Albertini.*



gandini per carità d'iddio, sarebbe ogni minuto al telefono col gallo.


----------



## 7vinte (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma le voci e aggiunge che Li, a Londra, sta portando avanti i contatti per cedere il Milan ad un russo. Si tratta di Rybolovlev oppure di Usmanov?
> 
> Elliott, in ogni caso, porta avanti i suoi contatti per la cessione del club. I Ricketts sono ancora interessati ma mantengono un profilo basso. Poi c'è il solito Ross. Commisso, invece, al momento è indietro ma non completamente fuori dai giochi.
> 
> Elliott sta già lavorando per cambiare il management. Singer pensa a Gandini, Maldini e Albertini.*



Usmanov,Arabo o Elliot. No a Mendes e company


----------



## zamp2010 (8 Luglio 2018)

Conviene ad Elliott a prendere in mano il Milan per 400+millioni investire e rivenderlo


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Conviene ad Elliott a prendere in mano il Milan per 400+millioni investire e rivenderlo



elliot non compra aziende le rivaluta e le rivende, fa tutt'altro. se ne disferà al miglior offerente al piu presto.


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma le voci e aggiunge che Li, a Londra, sta portando avanti i contatti per cedere il Milan ad un russo. Si tratta di Rybolovlev oppure di Usmanov?
> 
> Elliott, in ogni caso, porta avanti i suoi contatti per la cessione del club. I Ricketts sono ancora interessati ma mantengono un profilo basso. Poi c'è il solito Ross. Commisso, invece, al momento è indietro ma non completamente fuori dai giochi.
> 
> Elliott sta già lavorando per cambiare il management. Singer pensa a Gandini, Maldini e Albertini.*


Paolo Scaroni, vecchio amico di Paul Singer, dichiarò lo scorso gennaio che il figlio di costui, Gordon, non aveva particolare premura di fare il presidente del Milan, sornionamente omettendo di precisare se ciò volesse significare o meno un interesse di Elliott per il Milan in sé. Aveva ragione: tra i tre nomi sopra citati, e confermati, insieme a quello di Giuntoli, da molte testate giornalistiche oggi, vi è senz'altro quello eleggibile per la carica di presidente del Milan.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma le voci e aggiunge che Li, a Londra, sta portando avanti i contatti per cedere il Milan ad un russo. Si tratta di Rybolovlev oppure di Usmanov?
> 
> Elliott, in ogni caso, porta avanti i suoi contatti per la cessione del club. I Ricketts sono ancora interessati ma mantengono un profilo basso. Poi c'è il solito Ross. Commisso, invece, al momento è indietro ma non completamente fuori dai giochi.
> 
> Elliott sta già lavorando per cambiare il management. Singer pensa a Gandini, Maldini e Albertini.*



in pratica dicono che Elliot se ne frega 
di quello che vuole fare Li(giustamente)
e che lavora x il cambio gestione... 
quindi se vero ultima parte 

i discorsi sono chiusi! mi sembra ovvio


----------



## zamp2010 (8 Luglio 2018)

domani giorno decisivo?


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: tra Ricketts e Commisso avanza Rybolovlev. E' l'asso nella manica di Yonghong Li per cedere il club rossonero prima che Elliott subentri. Vedremo se il soggetto interessato riuscirà a convincere Elliott e se Li resterà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Secondo Festa, il Milan domani finirà ad Elliott che poi rivenderà il Milan in 2-3 mesi. Ma prima dovrà sistemarlo, a partire dal management.
> 
> ...



Stanti così le cose forza Elliott,per forza!


----------



## Butcher (8 Luglio 2018)

Elliot!!!


----------



## 7vinte (8 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> domani giorno decisivo?



Si. Li deve vendere entro domani,ma Elliott puo anche rifiutare


----------



## luigi61 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma le voci e aggiunge che Li, a Londra, sta portando avanti i contatti per cedere il Milan ad un russo. Si tratta di Rybolovlev oppure di Usmanov?
> 
> Elliott, in ogni caso, porta avanti i suoi contatti per la cessione del club. I Ricketts sono ancora interessati ma mantengono un profilo basso. Poi c'è il solito Ross. Commisso, invece, al momento è indietro ma non completamente fuori dai giochi.
> 
> Elliott sta già lavorando per cambiare il management. Singer pensa a Gandini, Maldini e Albertini.*



La rinascita passa obbligatoriamente dal cambio di questo management che ha fallito; l'ingresso di P. Maldini e garanzia di serietà; chiunque lo farà sarà il benvenuto!


----------



## danjr (8 Luglio 2018)

Forza Elliot


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fassone appoggia Rybolovlev, bene io sto dall'altra parte. Zero dubbi.



Concordo


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> elliot non compra aziende le rivaluta e le rivende, fa tutt'altro. se ne disferà al miglior offerente al piu presto.


Temo invece che Elliott faccia proprio quello. Entra in società in grandi difficoltà economico-finanziarie, le ristruttura, impone politiche aziendali di risanamento ed espansione, le vende, lucrando sulla plusvalenza generata. La sua fama è legata ad epiche azioni di recupero crediti su debito sovrano marcio, tra cause, pignoramenti di jet presidenziali peruviani e navi da guerra argentine, ma la sua è reputazione di azionista attivista, che acquista influenza nei boards di società decotte, per imporre strategie di sviluppo della redditività. Come ha detto un suo detrattore, è uno che per i suoi azionisti si farebbe scorticare vivo. Capirà presto, ma probabilmente lo sa già, che nel calcio gli azionisti sono principalmente i suoi tifosi.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: tra Ricketts e Commisso avanza Rybolovlev. E' l'asso nella manica di Yonghong Li per cedere il club rossonero prima che Elliott subentri. Vedremo se il soggetto interessato riuscirà a convincere Elliott e se Li resterà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Secondo Festa, il Milan domani finirà ad Elliott che poi rivenderà il Milan in 2-3 mesi. Ma prima dovrà sistemarlo, a partire dal management.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## zamp2010 (8 Luglio 2018)

Elliott e costretto ad investire nel calciomercato vero? anche se lo rivendano in 3 mesi?


----------



## 7vinte (8 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Elliott e costretto ad investire nel calciomercato vero? anche se lo rivendano in 3 mesi?



Si


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Temo invece che Elliott faccia proprio quello. Entra in società in grandi difficoltà economico-finanziarie, le ristruttura, impone politiche aziendali di risanamento ed espansione, le vende, lucrando sulla plusvalenza generata. La sua fama è legata ad epiche azioni di recupero crediti su debito sovrano marcio, tra cause, pignoramenti di jet presidenziali peruviani e navi da guerra argentine, ma la sua è reputazione di azionista attivista, che acquista influenza nei boards di società decotte, per imporre strategie di sviluppo della redditività. Come ha detto un suo detrattore, è uno che per i suoi azionisti si farebbe scorticare vivo. Capirà presto, ma probabilmente lo sa già, che nel calcio gli azionisti sono principalmente i suoi tifosi.



questo cozza con la parte che dovrebbe spettare a mister li, la pagherà elliot? e chi deciderà l'importo?


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Elliott e costretto ad investire nel calciomercato vero? anche se lo rivendano in 3 mesi?



attualmente nessuno può investire nel calciomercato per il problema con la uefa, l'unica soluzione è subito nuovo proprietario che immetta una sponsorizzazione con la sua azienda. elliot non ha aziende.


----------



## zamp2010 (8 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> attualmente nessuno può investire nel calciomercato per il problema con la uefa, l'unica soluzione è subito nuovo proprietario che immetta una sponsorizzazione con la sua azienda. elliot non ha aziende.



perche se Elliott ci prende dobbiamo fare is TAS?


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> questo cozza con la parte che dovrebbe spettare a mister li, la pagherà elliot? e chi deciderà l'importo?


No, lo deciderà il Tribunale. Si, la pagherà Elliott, ma lo farà volentieri, se ciò significherà avere la disponibilità dell'intero pacchetto azionario. Un ragionevole sacrificio economico, prevediamo di massima nell'ordine di qualche decina di milioni di euro, in funzione di un obiettivo di investimento.


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> perche se Elliott ci prende dobbiamo fare is TAS?



con elliot è plausibile che il tas ci riporti in europa league ma con 20 milioni in piu ci fai poco o nulla se hai chiuso il bilancio a -75 e la uefa vuole che il prossimo anno lo chiudi a -30 o al massimo -40. Potrebbe cambiare tutto se ci accettano un voluntary agreement ma è utopia. per fare tutto cmq non deve essere il fondo a detenere il milan ma il signor elliot personalmente. Se ti presenti come fondo diventa tutto molto piu difficile in quanto gli stai dicendo papale papale che vuoi speculare.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma le voci e aggiunge che Li, a Londra, sta portando avanti i contatti per cedere il Milan ad un russo. Si tratta di Rybolovlev oppure di Usmanov?
> 
> Elliott, in ogni caso, porta avanti i suoi contatti per la cessione del club. I Ricketts sono ancora interessati ma mantengono un profilo basso. Poi c'è il solito Ross. Commisso, invece, al momento è indietro ma non completamente fuori dai giochi.
> 
> Elliott sta già lavorando per cambiare il management. Singer pensa a Gandini, Maldini e Albertini.*



.


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Elliot!!!


Giovanotti belli, se Singer legge stanotte il forum, commosso da tanto consenso (non ci è abituato, non che gliene sia mai importato, fa soldi, non raccoglie le margherite odorose nei prati del maggio lucente), se va come deve andare, per festeggiare, domani pignora CR7 e lo yacht di Mendes, giusto per tenersi in esercizio.


----------



## Garrincha (8 Luglio 2018)

L'unico modo che ha Elliott di guadagnarci sensibilmente col Milan è lo stadio di proprietà il che presuppone un impegno pluriennale, del resto non basterebbero comunque sei mesi per far salire il valore.

Io non penso che abbiano intenzione di investire anni, il ritorno economico in ragione anche delle spese non credo sarebbe significativo, per me rivendono prima possibile accontentandosi di aver fatto una piccola operazioncella incassando gli interessi e accessori


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Giovanotti belli, se Singer legge stanotte il forum, commosso da tanto consenso (non ci è abituato, non che gliene sia mai importato, fa soldi, non raccoglie le margherite odorose nei prati del maggio lucente), se va come deve andare, per festeggiare, *domani pignora CR7 e lo yacht di Mendes*, giusto per tenersi in esercizio.



Sto malissimo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: tra Ricketts e Commisso avanza Rybolovlev. E' l'asso nella manica di Yonghong Li per cedere il club rossonero prima che Elliott subentri. Vedremo se il soggetto interessato riuscirà a convincere Elliott e se Li resterà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Secondo Festa, il Milan domani finirà ad Elliott che poi rivenderà il Milan in 2-3 mesi. Ma prima dovrà sistemarlo, a partire dal management.
> 
> ...



Ma chi è quel pazzo che, pur sapendo di voler tenere il Milan solo 2-3 mesi, contatta alti profili come Maldini, Gandini e Albertini? (qualcuno sostiene pure Marotta che ovviamente avrebbe rifiutato). Mah! Non ha una logica questa teoria.


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> L'unico modo che ha Elliott di guadagnarci sensibilmente col Milan è lo stadio di proprietà il che presuppone un impegno pluriennale, del resto non basterebbero comunque sei mesi per far salire il valore.
> 
> Io non penso che abbiano intenzione di investire anni, il ritorno economico in ragione anche delle spese non credo sarebbe significativo, per me rivendono prima possibile accontentandosi di aver fatto una piccola operazioncella incassando gli interessi e accessori



esattamente, l'unica possibilità che lo tengano è per interesse personale non per guadagnarci 300 milioni tra chissa quanti anni che per loro sono briciole.


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Giovanotti belli, se Singer legge stanotte il forum, commosso da tanto consenso (non ci è abituato, non che gliene sia mai importato, fa soldi, non raccoglie le margherite odorose nei prati del maggio lucente), se va come deve andare, per festeggiare, domani pignora CR7 e lo yacht di Mendes, giusto per tenersi in esercizio.



Ed ho letto che è molto abituato a sequestrare yacht ahah


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Alcuni di voi vedono Berlusconi pure sulla cromosfera del Sole.



Di riffa o di raffa quello è SEMPRE di mezzo... 
Almeno per come ci ha ridotto e nelle mani di chi ci ha consegnato. E questo è certezza.... Poi potrebbe esserci pure altro... Molto altro


----------



## SmokingBianco (8 Luglio 2018)

Io sinceramente di queste storie mi sono stancato. Gli altri fanno mercato e noi siamo qui appesi al nulla, senza coppe e senza un progetto per il futuro. Ci compri pure Padre Maronno, basta che finisca sto strazio


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

*Anche Repubblica conferma che è Rybolovlev il soggetto al quale Li vuole vendere il Milan entro domani. Per riuscire nell'impresa, bisogna firmare un preliminare di vendita entro poche ore. Ci sono stati e ci sono contatti tra Jorge Mendes (vicino al russo) ed i dirigenti rossoneri Fassone e Mirabelli.

Elliott può prendere il Milan già domani, in Lussemburgo. *


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Repubblica conferma che è Rybolovlev il soggetto al quale Li vuole vendere il Milan entro domani. Per riuscire nell'impresa, bisogna firmare un preliminare di vendita entro poche ore. Ci sono stati e ci sono contatti tra Jorge Mendes (vicino al russo) ed i dirigenti rossoneri Fassone e Mirabelli.
> 
> Elliott può prendere il Milan già domani, in Lussemburgo. *




Poi siamo noi che pensiamo male è?!


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: tra Ricketts e Commisso avanza Rybolovlev. E' l'asso nella manica di Yonghong Li per cedere il club rossonero prima che Elliott subentri. Vedremo se il soggetto interessato riuscirà a convincere Elliott e se Li resterà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Secondo Festa, il Milan domani finirà ad Elliott che poi rivenderà il Milan in 2-3 mesi. Ma prima dovrà sistemarlo, a partire dal management.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Repubblica conferma che è Rybolovlev il soggetto al quale Li vuole vendere il Milan entro domani. Per riuscire nell'impresa, bisogna firmare un preliminare di vendita entro poche ore. Ci sono stati e ci sono contatti tra Jorge Mendes (vicino al russo) ed i dirigenti rossoneri Fassone e Mirabelli.
> 
> Elliott può prendere il Milan già domani, in Lussemburgo. *



a casa!!! questi pur di rimanere attaccati alla poltrona farebbero di tutto.


----------



## zamp2010 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Poi siamo noi che pensiamo male è?!



Alla fine viene Ronaldo a noi?


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Poi siamo noi che pensiamo male è?!



intanto il russo con mendes ha portato il monaco dalla serie b allo scudetto contro una superpotenza come il psg in soli 5 anni. nel mezzo un quarto di finale di cl, l'anno scorso semifinale di champions. chapeu!


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Repubblica conferma che è Rybolovlev il soggetto al quale Li vuole vendere il Milan entro domani. Per riuscire nell'impresa, bisogna firmare un preliminare di vendita entro poche ore. Ci sono stati e ci sono contatti tra Jorge Mendes (vicino al russo) ed i dirigenti rossoneri Fassone e Mirabelli.
> 
> Elliott può prendere il Milan già domani, in Lussemburgo. *



.


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ed ho letto che è molto abituato a sequestrare yacht ahah


Scherzi, ha fatto di peggio... La misura della sua tenacia l'abbiamo da un braccio di ferro di 15 anni con il governo argentino in default sul debito. Singer chiedeva un rimborso del suo debito sovrano più elevato del 30% offerto ai creditori. Per farsi ascoltare, un giudice di New York ha accolto la richiesta di sequestro di tre navi da guerra argentine all'ormeggio in Ghana, con tanto di equipaggio a bordo, come garanzia delle obbligazioni governative. Le navi sono poi state rilasciate, ma la presidentessa argentina Cristina Fernandez Kirchner si è dimessa, è stata incriminata per corruzione, ed il nuovo Governo ha accettato di ripagare circa 2,4 miliardi di dollari al fondo Elliott (il 70% del valore nominale). Singer aveva investito circa 120 milioni di dollari nell'acquisto di quei titoli. Per recuperare l'investimento nei bonds peruviani, invece, ha fatto pignorare il jet presidenziale del presidente Fujimori, tenendolo a terra per quattro giorni, e sequestrando cautelativamente il carburante nei depositi. Risultato: dei 20 milioni di dollari investiti, il Governo di Lima ha restituito 58 milioni ad Elliott. Stesso trattamento in Congo, sui bonds locali regolarmente in default: 2 milioni investiti, 32 ritornati. Con il presidente venezuelano Chavez è andato in transazione per scelta del Governo locale, visti i precedenti. Gli è andata male solo in Corea del Sud, nel tentativo di scalata a Samsung, un'operazione obiettivamente troppo rischiosa: si è messo direttamente contro la famiglia Lee, che ha fondato e che controllava la Samsung. Il gruppo gli ha tagliato la strada, usando anche manifestini che mostravano il volto di Singer con un becco da avvoltoio, paragonabile ad una caratterizzazione antisemita. L'assemblea degli azionisti Samsung ha bocciato l'istanza di Singer. Ma, anni dopo, sono emerse prove di collusione di Lee con il Governo di allora, anche per bloccare quell'operazione. L'anno scorso il Governo è caduto, Lee è stato incriminato per corruzione ed è finito in carcere. Per questa determinazione nel litigare con potenti, Stati ed amministratori di società, attaccando sempre un certo tipo di establishment imprenditoriale, colpevole di sfruttare a proprio vantaggio, ed a danno degli azionisti di minoranza, una posizione di controllo del consiglio, Singer è l'idolo delle associazioni dei piccoli azionisti, che lo invitano spesso in pubblici confronti, spesso piuttosto accesi, con managers di grandi aziende. I risultati di tutto questo attivismo? Un rendimento medio dei titoli del fondo pari al 13 per cento da quarantuno anni consecutivi, ben oltre la media dell'indice borsistico americano. I suoi investitori possono ritenersi certamente soddisfatti. Vediamo se e quanto sarà capace di apportare alla azione Milan, che significa vincere sul campo e convincere nei conti.


----------



## diavolo (8 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> intanto il russo con mendes ha portato il monaco dalla serie b allo scudetto contro una superpotenza come il psg in soli 5 anni. nel mezzo un quarto di finale di cl, l'anno scorso semifinale di champions. chapeu!



Ha soldi veri


----------



## fra29 (8 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Silvio è dietro sia a Elliott sia a Li.
> È al livello sottostante che c'è "guerra" su come procedere, e in questa guerra vi è Elliott che preferisce gestire il Milan personalmente per rivenderlo successivamente e definitivamente a un nuovo compratore.



Non ho assolutamente capito come pensi sia strutturato il tutto..


----------



## fra29 (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E qualcuno ha ancora dubbi su chi "tifare"?



Anche se con i Ricketts andremmo su un presidente ricco ma non ricchissimo?
A sto punto che ci tenga Singer..


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2018)

Personalmente eviterei gli oligarchi russi, secondo me sono peggio di B. Come regolano i conti, con gli aperitivi al polonio come il tizio avvelenato a Londra? Mi piacerebbe qualcuno magari non eccessivamente ricco, ma serio. Non se ne può più delle spy-story finanziarie a livello planetario. Se continua così il Milan finirà per essere la centrale del narcotraffico mondiale.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Scherzi, ha fatto di peggio... La misura della sua tenacia l'abbiamo da un braccio di ferro di 15 anni con il governo argentino in default sul debito. Singer chiedeva un rimborso del suo debito sovrano più elevato del 30% offerto ai creditori. Per farsi ascoltare, un giudice di New York ha accolto la richiesta di sequestro di tre navi da guerra argentine all'ormeggio in Ghana, con tanto di equipaggio a bordo, come garanzia delle obbligazioni governative. Le navi sono poi state rilasciate, ma la presidentessa argentina Cristina Fernandez Kirchner si è dimessa, è stata incriminata per corruzione, ed il nuovo Governo ha accettato di ripagare circa 2,4 miliardi di dollari al fondo Elliott (il 70% del valore nominale). Singer aveva investito circa 120 milioni di dollari nell'acquisto di quei titoli. Per recuperare l'investimento nei bonds peruviani, invece, ha fatto pignorare il jet presidenziale del presidente Fujimori, tenendolo a terra per quattro giorni, e sequestrando cautelativamente il carburante nei depositi. Risultato: dei 20 milioni di dollari investiti, il Governo di Lima ha restituito 58 milioni ad Elliott. Stesso trattamento in Congo, sui bonds locali regolarmente in default: 2 milioni investiti, 32 ritornati. Con il presidente venezuelano Chavez è andato in transazione per scelta del Governo locale, visti i precedenti. Gli è andata male solo in Corea del Sud, nel tentativo di scalata a Samsung, un'operazione obiettivamente troppo rischiosa: si è messo direttamente contro la famiglia Lee, che ha fondato e che controllava la Samsung. Il gruppo gli ha tagliato la strada, usando anche manifestini che mostravano il volto di Singer con un becco da avvoltoio, paragonabile ad una caratterizzazione antisemita. L'assemblea degli azionisti Samsung ha bocciato l'istanza di Singer. Ma, anni dopo, sono emerse prove di collusione di Lee con il Governo di allora, anche per bloccare quell'operazione. L'anno scorso il Governo è caduto, Lee è stato incriminato per corruzione ed è finito in carcere. Per questa determinazione nel litigare con potenti, Stati ed amministratori di società, attaccando sempre un certo tipo di establishment imprenditoriale, colpevole di sfruttare a proprio vantaggio, ed a danno degli azionisti di minoranza, una posizione di controllo del consiglio, Singer è l'idolo delle associazioni dei piccoli azionisti, che lo invitano spesso in pubblici confronti, spesso piuttosto accesi, con managers di grandi aziende. I risultati di tutto questo attivismo? Un rendimento medio dei titoli del fondo pari al 13 per cento da quarantuno anni consecutivi, ben oltre la media dell'indice borsistico americano. I suoi investitori possono ritenersi certamente soddisfatti. Vediamo se e quanto sarà capace di apportare alla azione Milan, che significa vincere sul campo e convincere nei conti.


signor wikipedia e sempre un piacere leggerti


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Anche se con i Ricketts andremmo su un presidente ricco ma non ricchissimo?
> A sto punto che ci tenga Singer..



Sarebbero persone per bene, con un progetto finalmente serio. In ogni caso non è mica detto che verremo venduti a loro. Prima vediamo che succede domani, poi capiremo meglio.


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Scherzi, ha fatto di peggio... La misura della sua tenacia l'abbiamo da un braccio di ferro di 15 anni con il governo argentino in default sul debito. Singer chiedeva un rimborso del suo debito sovrano più elevato del 30% offerto ai creditori. Per farsi ascoltare, un giudice di New York ha accolto la richiesta di sequestro di tre navi da guerra argentine all'ormeggio in Ghana, con tanto di equipaggio a bordo, come garanzia delle obbligazioni governative. Le navi sono poi state rilasciate, ma la presidentessa argentina Cristina Fernandez Kirchner si è dimessa, è stata incriminata per corruzione, ed il nuovo Governo ha accettato di ripagare circa 2,4 miliardi di dollari al fondo Elliott (il 70% del valore nominale). Singer aveva investito circa 120 milioni di dollari nell'acquisto di quei titoli. Per recuperare l'investimento nei bonds peruviani, invece, ha fatto pignorare il jet presidenziale del presidente Fujimori, tenendolo a terra per quattro giorni, e sequestrando cautelativamente il carburante nei depositi. Risultato: dei 20 milioni di dollari investiti, il Governo di Lima ha restituito 58 milioni ad Elliott. Stesso trattamento in Congo, sui bonds locali regolarmente in default: 2 milioni investiti, 32 ritornati. Con il presidente venezuelano Chavez è andato in transazione per scelta del Governo locale, visti i precedenti. Gli è andata male solo in Corea del Sud, nel tentativo di scalata a Samsung, un'operazione obiettivamente troppo rischiosa: si è messo direttamente contro la famiglia Lee, che ha fondato e che controllava la Samsung. Il gruppo gli ha tagliato la strada, usando anche manifestini che mostravano il volto di Singer con un becco da avvoltoio, paragonabile ad una caratterizzazione antisemita. L'assemblea degli azionisti Samsung ha bocciato l'istanza di Singer. Ma, anni dopo, sono emerse prove di collusione di Lee con il Governo di allora, anche per bloccare quell'operazione. L'anno scorso il Governo è caduto, Lee è stato incriminato per corruzione ed è finito in carcere. Per questa determinazione nel litigare con potenti, Stati ed amministratori di società, attaccando sempre un certo tipo di establishment imprenditoriale, colpevole di sfruttare a proprio vantaggio, ed a danno degli azionisti di minoranza, una posizione di controllo del consiglio, Singer è l'idolo delle associazioni dei piccoli azionisti, che lo invitano spesso in pubblici confronti, spesso piuttosto accesi, con managers di grandi aziende. I risultati di tutto questo attivismo? Un rendimento medio dei titoli del fondo pari al 13 per cento da quarantuno anni consecutivi, ben oltre la media dell'indice borsistico americano. I suoi investitori possono ritenersi certamente soddisfatti. Vediamo se e quanto sarà capace di apportare alla azione Milan, che significa vincere sul campo e convincere nei conti.



È sempre un piacere leggerti! Sei il Federico Buffa del Forum


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Scherzi, ha fatto di peggio... La misura della sua tenacia l'abbiamo da un braccio di ferro di 15 anni con il governo argentino in default sul debito. Singer chiedeva un rimborso del suo debito sovrano più elevato del 30% offerto ai creditori. Per farsi ascoltare, un giudice di New York ha accolto la richiesta di sequestro di tre navi da guerra argentine all'ormeggio in Ghana, con tanto di equipaggio a bordo, come garanzia delle obbligazioni governative. Le navi sono poi state rilasciate, ma la presidentessa argentina Cristina Fernandez Kirchner si è dimessa, è stata incriminata per corruzione, ed il nuovo Governo ha accettato di ripagare circa 2,4 miliardi di dollari al fondo Elliott (il 70% del valore nominale). Singer aveva investito circa 120 milioni di dollari nell'acquisto di quei titoli. Per recuperare l'investimento nei bonds peruviani, invece, ha fatto pignorare il jet presidenziale del presidente Fujimori, tenendolo a terra per quattro giorni, e sequestrando cautelativamente il carburante nei depositi. Risultato: dei 20 milioni di dollari investiti, il Governo di Lima ha restituito 58 milioni ad Elliott. Stesso trattamento in Congo, sui bonds locali regolarmente in default: 2 milioni investiti, 32 ritornati. Con il presidente venezuelano Chavez è andato in transazione per scelta del Governo locale, visti i precedenti. Gli è andata male solo in Corea del Sud, nel tentativo di scalata a Samsung, un'operazione obiettivamente troppo rischiosa: si è messo direttamente contro la famiglia Lee, che ha fondato e che controllava la Samsung. Il gruppo gli ha tagliato la strada, usando anche manifestini che mostravano il volto di Singer con un becco da avvoltoio, paragonabile ad una caratterizzazione antisemita. L'assemblea degli azionisti Samsung ha bocciato l'istanza di Singer. Ma, anni dopo, sono emerse prove di collusione di Lee con il Governo di allora, anche per bloccare quell'operazione. L'anno scorso il Governo è caduto, Lee è stato incriminato per corruzione ed è finito in carcere. Per questa determinazione nel litigare con potenti, Stati ed amministratori di società, attaccando sempre un certo tipo di establishment imprenditoriale, colpevole di sfruttare a proprio vantaggio, ed a danno degli azionisti di minoranza, una posizione di controllo del consiglio, Singer è l'idolo delle associazioni dei piccoli azionisti, che lo invitano spesso in pubblici confronti, spesso piuttosto accesi, con managers di grandi aziende. I risultati di tutto questo attivismo? Un rendimento medio dei titoli del fondo pari al 13 per cento da quarantuno anni consecutivi, ben oltre la media dell'indice borsistico americano. I suoi investitori possono ritenersi certamente soddisfatti. Vediamo se e quanto sarà capace di apportare alla azione Milan, che significa vincere sul campo e convincere nei conti.



Nel caso finissimo nelle mani di Elliot allora posso aspettarmi di essere tranquillo? Se è vero quello che hai scritto, la UEFA ha commesso un grave errore nello schiantarci fuori dalla EL, adesso Singer se la mangerà in un sol boccone ... o c'è ancora qualche altro piano diabolico in progress?


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: tra Ricketts e Commisso avanza Rybolovlev. E' l'asso nella manica di Yonghong Li per cedere il club rossonero prima che Elliott subentri. Vedremo se il soggetto interessato riuscirà a convincere Elliott e se Li resterà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Secondo Festa, il Milan domani finirà ad Elliott che poi rivenderà il Milan in 2-3 mesi. Ma prima dovrà sistemarlo, a partire dal management.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: tra Ricketts e Commisso avanza Rybolovlev. E' l'asso nella manica di Yonghong Li per cedere il club rossonero prima che Elliott subentri. Vedremo se il soggetto interessato riuscirà a convincere Elliott e se Li resterà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Secondo Festa, il Milan domani finirà ad Elliott che poi rivenderà il Milan in 2-3 mesi. Ma prima dovrà sistemarlo, a partire dal management.
> 
> ...



Fassone? No, Falsone.
Lui che diceva di non interessarsi alle questioni di proprietà.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fassone? No, Falsone.
> Lui che diceva di non interessarsi alle questioni di proprietà.



Parole sante.... È più invischiato di quanto dice e di quanto vuol far credere.


----------



## Miracle1980 (9 Luglio 2018)

Situazione imbarazzante. Una squadra come il Milan domani inizia il ritiro di una stagione che si preannuncia super competitiva per l’ingresso in Champions...senza un proprietario, con un dirigente sportivo che dice pubblicamente di non conoscere il budget per il mercato ed un amministratore delegato che è praticamente nascosto senza fare chiarezza su nulla.
Imbarazzanti anche i contorni di questo strazio: Guadagnini, Suma, Campopiano, gli altri media che continuano a sparare senza saper nulla, Y.Li e, lasciatemelo dire, anche noi tifosi.


----------

